# Course Walker software



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

CourseWalker

Does anyone have this software? Looks fun to play with.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I hate it when a software company decides to treat me like a moron instead of simply telling me their requirements:



> This Free Trail allows you to confirm that CourseWalker is compatible with your computer before you purchase a licensed copy of CourseWalker.


I can tell from the screenshots that this appears to be Windows only. But it would be nice to know if they officially support Mac operating systems. Also, what versions of Windows do they support? It's just silly that I have to download the installer to find out. Silly.

But, it looks nice overall if you have a Windows machine, and is cheaper than CleanRun's version of the same.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BTW- CleanRun's Course Designer is available for Macs (though not available for Leopard [10.5]).


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes that is stupid. They should just state the requirements. They also need to learn how to spell "trial". 



wildo said:


> I hate it when a software company decides to treat me like a moron instead of simply telling me their requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

For what it's worth, I used CleanRun's Course Designer to create the modified course of the week sequence this week. Omitting download/install time (which wasn't long) it took all of five minutes to create. And I had never seen or used it before. Pretty easy... 

The interface for the one you posted looks like a blatant ripoff of CleanRun's version (not sure who came out first). And so I'd imagine it is equally easy to use.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

wildo said:


> For what it's worth, I used CleanRun's Course Designer to create the modified course of the week sequence this week. Omitting download/install time (which wasn't long) it took all of five minutes to create. And I had never seen or used it before. Pretty easy...
> 
> The interface for the one you posted looks like a blatant ripoff of CleanRun's version (not sure who came out first). And so I'd imagine it is equally easy to use.


Does Clean Run's version have the 3D walk through from the dogs perspective? I thought that was pretty cool. If Clean Runs version has it then I wonder what the difference really is.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm, no I don't think so. It has a 3D walkthrough but doesn't elaborate on the perspective.



> Compared to Course Designer 3, the biggest enhancement in Course Designer 4 is that courses can be modelled in 3D, enabling a virtual 3D walk-through of a course.


It might be a configurable perspective:









Actually- notice the bottom-most toolbar of buttons (below the 'course'). It has a human eye with lines, and a dog eye with lines. I'm guessing these shift the perspective from human to dog.

Clean Run Course Designer 4


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It dawned on me that I _could_ just open it and look. :rofl:

Looks like the buttons just shift the perspective from dog to human.


















I'm not sure that Course Designer actually draws the path like Course Walker does. Though personally, I'm not sure what you really gain from that GPS-like blue line...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

As a mater of fact, besides being able to VIEW the course in 3D, I don't see any kind of animation facilities at all in Course Designer. You can't even do a camera "fly through" over the course. It's all 3D, but all static. If the Course Walker has animation, then I think it probably has the edge.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

wildo said:


> As a mater of fact, besides being able to VIEW the course in 3D, I don't see any kind of animation facilities at all in Course Designer. You can't even do a camera "fly through" over the course. It's all 3D, but all static. If the Course Walker has animation, then I think it probably has the edge.


Did you see this demo? 



 I thought the dog view was pretty cool. Would be great if you could import courses but I bet you can't.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I think that CourseWalker definitely look a bit more advanced than Course Designer. Cheaper too. Just wish there was a Mac version.


----------

